# A comfortable saddle



## Loves.outdoors (12 mo ago)

Hello ladies this is a little embarrassing but I took up cycling in the first lockdown and discovered an absolute passion for it. I purchased my bike from Facebook and the first saddle from what I can remember was a sponge material and it was absolutely fine from what I can remember. I then changed it to a leather one which was recommended by my local cycling shop and within my first ride (20-30 miles) I had extreme internal swelling in my private region which left me unable to cycle for over a week. Since then I have had 3 different saddles and even the ones with the holes in the centre and whenever I do long distances I get the same internal swelling. I can only guess it is where there is a lot of pressure from the way that I am sitting and it is giving me some kind of trauma. I've seen a doctor numerous times and they stated everything is fine but I don't want to give up cycling because of this. Can anyone recommend a good saddle for someone with a very big bum and has anyone ever experienced this and I don't tend to get swollen on the outside it seems to be just internal. Thank you 😊


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello, welcome to RBR!! Oh boy, saddles eh... This is a tricky business. The downside s that there isn’t a great answer to your query. I had a saddle that left with a weird need to pee like sensation after longer rides. I gave it to someone here on RBR and it worked really well for him. My local bike shop (LBS) has a saddle exchange policy. You just keep trying out saddles and in some cases different size saddles until you narrow it down and get it right. Then you pay for your saddle. That was a great thing for me. If you don’t find a saddle exchange somewhere, getting the right one can be a real effort. Good news? Once you get it right you will have this Sol Ed for good. You’ll find plenty of cyclists with multiple bikes and the same saddle on all of them. 

Welcome to cycling! It’s a wonderful sport! Getting set up can be a process at first but it will get worked out.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Saddles are a very personal choice. Unless we knew your particulars; sex, saddle position, bicycle setup, and more, we'd likely not be able to solve your problem, especially since you're new to cycling.

You can try posting photos of at least your bike (should you have privacy concerns) and we might be able to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

First off, are you wearing proper, padded bicycle shorts? There's a reason why they exist... If you aren't, go to that bicycle shop and tell them how much you hate that miserable torture rack they talked you into. Ignore their "just keep riding it" soft sell (yeah I'm trying to be funny here). They're also ripping you off if they refuse to offer a refund or alternative. Don't worry about having to get a dedicated women's saddle. Just demand a flexible one like my personal favorite, a Selle Italia Turbo. Get angry if they don't service your needs. Best of luck!


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Are these womans saddles you've been trying? They're typically wider at the sit bones narrower at the nose.

Are the saddles suited to your riding position? Narrow saddles favor a more aggressive position with wider saddles a more relaxed position. 
The more upright you sit the more weight is supported by your bum. The more aggressive your position the more weight supported by your legs.

Have you considered either a fitting, or help with your position and saddle choice from a cyclist you trust, someone who isn't going to profit monetarily from your improved comfort?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

What saddles have you tried? I find saddles with a lot of padding uncomfortable. I have a Specialized Romin and Selle Italia ladies saddle. For the Specialized saddle, you'll need to get the measurement for your sit-bone width. Your bike shop should be able to help you with that.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Also, how long are the long distance rides?


----------

